# MF Salmon 1966



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

*1966 Middle Fork*

Thanks for that blast from the past. Note the canyon and camps were forested. Much of it is burnt today. Of particular interest was seeing George Wilkins in the Hatch boat and Dave Helfrich in his drift boat. It reminds me of just how much easier the trip is today due to equipment improvements.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

*Pioneers*

I never saw any 'boy scout' trip like that when I was a scout (there weren't any on this trip either). Maybe that was because the parents signed on for all the cool trips and just didn't bother to tell the scouts. I suppose I couldn't begrudge that.

Regardless, that was a pretty tight trip with some remarkably skilled people considering it was over 50 years ago. Some really awesome and effective rowing and rigging and high siding techniques on display. 

Thanks for sharing, I better go through the old box of 8mm movies again...


----------



## michael_mcc1 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Wow! Memories.*

Thanks for that. Amazing. 
And noted that there was at least 1 "stiff" (yellow) boat.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoyed watching. Favorite scene was when the boys rowed up to the beach, stood up in the boat, hiked the boat up waist high (through the torn floor), and walked it right up on the beach. Thanks for posting up! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NativeDiver (Jun 7, 2017)

*Great Video*

Thanks for the video- I liked the fishing 'rules' toward the end! The drift boat looked like a motor yacht among john boats  

The hot springs were in the best shape I have ever seen- although lots of naked people 

I did not see too many coolers on the trip- or cold beers


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

NativeDiver said:


> I did not see too many coolers on the trip- or cold beers


Sounds like a good trip to me. Haha... rafters and their obsession with too much beer.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Wonderful footage, thanks for sharing. Loved the scow in action. And drinking from the side stream, we always did.


----------



## BigSky (Apr 2, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Sounds like a good trip to me. Haha... rafters and their obsession with *too much beer*.


You say that like it's a thing.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Really cool to see some of the stuff from the past that is no longer there. Was that launch from Dagger? Sure looked like it. The Powerhouse structure, the pack bridge at Pistol. That river has been providing excellent adventures for quite a few lifetimes...


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

I enjoyed watching that, thanks for posting!


----------



## barry hatch (Mar 26, 2006)

*Launch ramp in 1966*

Yes the launch ramp was just below Dagger falls until 1975. The Boundary Creek facility opened a year later.


----------

